# Bow Busted Tom, Run and Gun Style



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Well guys, I can honestly say it I had the best turkey hunting day of my life today. 

Flockshot and I snuck in around 445 am on a bird I had been scouting for weeks. This bird was a beast of at least 3 years old, possibly as old as 5.

As dawn broke, I sighted the bird roosted exactly where I knew he would be in windy conditions, not 40 yards to my West. Adam was 40 yards to my East, and the plan was to get the bird to drop right into my lap. Well, long story short, he didn't and we played cat and mouse until 11 am, getting within shooting range (gun) not once, but 3 times, and passing numerous other subordinates before finally conceding round 1 and to start planning for the next mornings hunt.

We ran back to my place to grab some lunch and I really contemplated forgoing the rest of the days hunt, as the winds were gusting at 40 mph. Flocky quickly made me feel like a wimp, and we were soon back on the road to a private parcel I have permission on. When I reached into the Jeep and pulled out my bow, Adam looked at me like I was nuts.

"A bow hunt for turkeys, midday, without a blind, during gale-force winds?"

"Yep."

"Glad you're not wasting my season."

We made our way to a clearing and spotted a nice strutter 200 yards away. Our stalk failed and we started broadcast calling in an area I had heavily scouted midday 2 weeks ago. 

A chorus of gobbles cut through the wind around the ripe hour of 1 pm.

Adam scrambled to set up behind me, as I nestled up into some conifers. 

It was so windy, the birds could only hear me, and were completely unresponsive to Adam just a short distance behind me. I did my best hooker impression, and soon 4 longbeards crested a knoll 40 yards in front of me.

I went completely silent and Adam picked up where I left off, driving the toms wild. 

I had already ranged several trees and figured my max range in these crazy winds to be around 30 yards. 

The lead bird, face the color of a Blue Jay, strutted and gobbled towards me as the other 3 birds circled at about 35 yards. I came to full draw as the birds passed behind the skimpy spruce tree hiding the big, shaking, mess of a bowhunter.

At 26 yards, the boss made a fatal mistake, craning his neck to look for the loose hen screaming for his attention.

I raised up slightly to clear a spruce bough and settled my pin just to the right of his beard to account for his quarting angle. The Rage tipped arrow left on it's crash course with feather and flesh...

THUMP!

The impact blew the bird off it's feet and sent it onto it's back. A short second later, the mortally injured warrior attempted to run the direction from which a came, only to come to rest face down a few short yards and seconds later. 

To add inslut to injury, the birds subordinate counterparts commenced a royal-pounding on the fallen king, making up for years of suppression and frustration.

"YEAAAAAAAAAH!!!!" Adam exploded from the spruce's behind me and about knocked me over.

We approached the bird and shared many high fives.

What an amazing day in the turkey woods, seeing 8 different longbeards and hearing hundreds of gobbles. 

We are extremely lucky to have the resources we are blessed with. 

Thank you Lord, and thank you Michigan!

20 lbs, 9.25" beard, 1 1/8" spur, 1 3/16" spur.









This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1014x1024 and weights 454KB.

















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 949x1024 and weights 420KB.

















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x609 and weights 254KB.

















This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1023x639 and weights 208KB.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

That is awsome Jason! what a cool story bro,thx for sharing.


----------



## Grass (Jan 26, 2010)

I like that last pic good creativity

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hunterjon313 (Feb 13, 2011)

Awesome bird with the story to go along..congrats!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bullrush (Oct 7, 2005)

Grass said:


> I like that last pic good creativity
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


X2

sent from a mototola fancy phone


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

And the good fortune continues! Nice job fellas.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

WMU05 said:


> And the good fortune continues! Nice job fellas.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



Yeah that. I was going to say "keep the train rolling" or something along those lines. You should teach hunting or luck classes!:lol:


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Congrats! First pic is AWESOME!


----------



## Spoiler (May 28, 2011)

Great story and pictures..congratulations. Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

lol. you have a great camera man! lol.


dude, for real, What an epic day!!!! all that hard work with an awesome pay off!! glad I could be a part of it!


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

> What an epic day!!!!


That's for sure, great job and congratulations!


----------



## Blackhawk294 (May 1, 2011)

Excellent story Jason. I thought about you today as I struck a tune on the new slate. No luck today, wind and cold have settled them down it seems. Congrats


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

awesome man, glad you and flock got on some good birds.


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Dang FF!!! That is one heck of a bird right there...You went and set the bar pretty dang high again this year.. Well done....:coolgleam


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

awesome story and a great bird!


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

Awesome hunt bud! Congrats on your bird!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Congratulations brother.....way to stick with it! I was wondering if you were bagging it for the day when I got that text around noon! :lol:


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

Excellent story and awesome bird. Congrats.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## .44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Great story and pics! Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

And the beat goes onAwesome story and great looking bird along with some fantastic pics as usual.


----------

